# So is it worth it?



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Do you save or even make money off of your goats and their meat?

My father has told me I have the option between a herd of goats or a horse and a couple goats.
I'm currently leaning towards breeding some goats and I'm curious if it's worth butchering them or if I should just sell babies. :shrug:
Goats are very popular around here and even a mutt goat can go for 100 or more dollars. 
So any opinions/advice are welcomed. 



:whatgoat:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Unless you have a fairly large commercial herd or some really nice registered animals...even at 100 you won't make much after paying feed, vaccinations, etc.my little herd of goats probably costs me a couple thousand a year


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I'm hoping to start breaking even in about 5 years. That's with 7 does, a buck, and a wether. I only have 3 does now. Between selling babies and trading milk and cheese for feed and such I may eventually make a small profit, but not much.

Small goat herds are kept for love, not money.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

Good to know the baby thing wouldn't make me any money but it'd be nice to break even on feed ect or close to it. 

I'm more curious if there is a market for goat meat and if you save money by eating said meat or if you make any money on the meat ect.

I'm not saying I wouldn't love my goats ether. Many people keep herds for meat and theres no doubt in my mind they love their animals. But if I can have pets and help with the food bill somehow that would be awesome.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It really depends on your area. Using the goats for personal meat and milk is good because you know exactly what went into them.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Eventually you can make money off selling kids. Especially if you sell registered kids for $250+ each for does and bucks, wethers for $100.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

There is a huge market for goat meat. We have a sale 2x a month and probably run a couple hundred and more thru each time. Right now weanlings have been going for 2.50 a pound...


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

If you are young enough, sometimes you can sell 4-H market wethers at the fair for a nice chunk of change...


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I would suggest starting to keep track of prices on Craigslist, etc., and maybe going to your local sale/auction barn, if there is one close buy, and watching what they sell for, and what sells for the most.

Here, during certain times of the year, we can sell 6-7 month old wethers for over $150 each at the sale. My daughter breeds them for 4-H, so sometimes I can also sell show wethers and does. 

They are all my pets and I love each of them every day they are with us - but unfortunately we can't keep them all around because of her show needs and my feed bill.


----------



## robin4 (Oct 12, 2013)

A man in our area sold his herd off. They were all registered, selling his pregnant does for $1000 to $1500 a piece. His doeling were going for $250 to $500. (boer)


I started with cash, buying cows and goats. I don't go to big, meaning, my barn is small and nothing fancy. My animals have what they need to be healthy, but I don't buy anything extra. A little grain, and minerals (if they will eat them) and all the hay they want.

Same with my cows, minus the grain and shelter.

If I don't make a profit in a year or so, or if I am breaking even, I will just keep a few goats as pets. 

I would love to have the barn posted on another listing, its huge, but not practical. It must have cost a fortune. I want to make money not spend.

I think making money on breeding and selling goats depends on how well you use your head....do you really need what you are buying or do you just want it.


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

kccjer said:


> There is a huge market for goat meat. We have a sale 2x a month and probably run a couple hundred and more thru each time. Right now weanlings have been going for 2.50 a pound...


Where are you guys running them through at? I know your profile says NW Kansas...


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

kccjer said:


> There is a huge market for goat meat. We have a sale 2x a month and probably run a couple hundred and more thru each time. Right now weanlings have been going for 2.50 a pound...


I took my wethers to the sale the 13th, there were 1067 head of goats at the sale barn that day.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

Talron said:


> Do you save or even make money off of your goats and their meat?


Yes, I usually make money off my goats. Whether you do or not is going to depend on your willingness to watch the market, determine what sells best when, what kind of goats you choose, and how you raise them.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

SunnydaleBoers said:


> Where are you guys running them through at? I know your profile says NW Kansas...


Colby sale barn


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Scottyhorse said:


> If you are young enough, sometimes you can sell 4-H market wethers at the fair for a nice chunk of change...


Most fairs you can sell only one of wach specied. But...if you have some super nice kids you CAN sell to 4H as show prospects for a premium over market value


----------

